# Whats invaded my viv???



## Kelzabellz (Mar 19, 2021)

I have a 55gal bioactive viv that I built a year ago for 4 wtf. One died 4 days after I got them while in quarantine. The tank had been up and running for about a year. It was booming with isopods to the point where I questioned it being a problem but the springtails seem to die off soon after seeding, leaving NO bodies??? I bought all of my supplies from reputable sources and followed one of their vivarium builds to a T. My 8 yr old son hit the tank with our dog's leash while roughhousing (the tiny metal piece) and cracked the glass. Ive since bought a new tank, emptied the old, and have my frogs in temp tank. Now I saw what I thought was a small earthworm (hitchhiker?) right after adding my little frogs to the vivarium. Now that its all apart i can see my substrate is LOADED with these worms!!! They look like small earthworms. I've tried to look into what they could be and all I can find is red rigglers?? Any info on this would be greatly appreciated. I'm wondering if this is why I cant seem to keep any springs?? Also I didn't realize I was supposed to be feeding them once out of the culture, I thought the Vivarium would sustain them, or the frogs waste... Ive attached a pic. I found these in about 10 -15 min


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

No pic attached. 

Potentially you have flatworms, which can eat up your spring tails. I have them in a couple tanks, I don't find them overly harmful though.


----------



## Kelzabellz (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## Kelzabellz (Mar 19, 2021)

Chris S said:


> No pic attached.
> 
> Potentially you have flatworms, which can eat up your spring tails. I have them in a couple tanks, I don't find them overly harmful though.





Chris S said:


> No pic attached.
> 
> Potentially you have flatworms, which can eat up your spring tails. I have them in a couple tanks, I don't find them overly harmful though.


----------



## Kelzabellz (Mar 19, 2021)

I think I may have posted it now?? They def aren't flat, they look and act like earthworms. Something has to be eating the springtails because my culture is BOOMING so I've been seeding the viv A LOT yet there's not a single one when I look. This is a little TMI but I hadn't even realized the springs weren't surviving until I got new glasses a few weeks ago. What I thought they were are actually baby isopods!!!! I 100% jumped into this whole thing not realizing how much I didn't know!!!


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

They are toddler earth worms.


----------



## FroggerFrog (Jan 11, 2021)

If they are earthworms, did you get your substrate from the outdoors?


----------



## Kelzabellz (Mar 19, 2021)

FroggerFrog said:


> If they are earthworms, did you get your substrate from the outdoors?


NO!!! Everything in my viv was bought through Reputable sources


----------



## Kelzabellz (Mar 19, 2021)

FroggerFrog said:


> If they are earthworms, did you get your substrate from the outdoors?





Kmc said:


> They are toddler earth worms.


Are they harmful to my frogs? I’ve read they can be beneficial because they aerate the soil, is this true? What could be happening to my springs!?!?!


----------



## Kelzabellz (Mar 19, 2021)

Should I order new substrate for the rebuild and toss what I have?


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

I dont know as I dont keep Whites that way. 

Maybe the springs are dying because the frogs are defecating in the water? Thats where they most frequently relieve themselves in my experience.


----------



## Kelzabellz (Mar 19, 2021)

Oh wow, I thought that was the purpose of having springs, to eat the waste?!?


----------



## Kelzabellz (Mar 19, 2021)

It’s all been trial and error over here!


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

Just worms...I don't think they will cause any harm that I know of.


----------



## Robru (Jan 1, 2021)

To my knowledge, only eat Nemertean, or ribbon worms, springs.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Chris S said:


> Just worms...I don't think they will cause any harm that I know of.


No harm at all. Worst case scenario, they break down your substrate faster than you want, but it shouldn't be overnight.


----------

